# torrevieja



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

thinking about buying in torrevieja whats it like there are the horror stories correct?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

It's not the sort of place I'd choose to live.....but it depends on what you want. 

Really, in the current financial climate, there's much better areas you could look at as prices are rock bottom.

Come over and take a good look round is the best.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Torrevieja was/is known for being very "expat". Therefore, its does have an air of Blackpool about it - that may suit some. Sadly tho, due to the recession and economic crisis, its been hit quite badly. I dont know what its like there today. But as Xtreme says, your best bet would be to come over and do some research - maybe rent there for a while and get a feel for the place and others. ?? Its unlikely that house prices have finished falling yet, so now is the time to take it slowly

Jo xxx


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw houses around Torrevieja selling for 60,000 euros.

Torrevieja itself, meaning the city by the sea, is not very nice.

There are pockets outside the city which aren't bad, but others are a bit run down. Some towns are extremely sad though and effects of the crisis are very much present.

However, if you wanna explore Spain while staying somewhere in Spain, I'd recommend the resorts around Torrevieja. Very cheap to rent until you find a place you want to live in.


----------



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

XTreme said:


> It's not the sort of place I'd choose to live.....but it depends on what you want.
> 
> Really, in the current financial climate, there's much better areas you could look at as prices are rock bottom.
> 
> Come over and take a good look round is the best.


cheers xtreme was in spain last month with a friend driving around from valencia to granada then inland towards baza then back up the east coast and to be honest i am more confused than before i left am looking at the bottom end of the market 2 bed bit of a garden /roof terrace close to shops an short bus ride to beach as i dont drive and have pain/ mobility issues quite liked la marina! were are the much better areas you mention? thanks


----------



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

hi jo thanks for the advice. do you have any other places you could recommend? i need somewhere fairly flat, good all year weather, great value for money, good transport links, coastal ? thanks again!


----------



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

hello sirtravelot! were exactly do you mean when you say a good place for a base would be around torrevieja? an how much could i expect to pay for a 1 bed for a month? thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

john75 said:


> thinking about buying in torrevieja whats it like there are the horror stories correct?


Just two points:firstly, one person's 'horror'is another's delight.
Secondly, the bottom end of the market is the bottom end for a reason.


----------



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

so how much do you think i would need to spend to get something nice?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

john75 said:


> so how much do you think i would need to spend to get something nice?


How long is a piece of string?? You need to go there, to get a feel for what YOU think is nice. Rent for a few months - it will really help. Before we moved to spain, our criteria and ideals were absolutely nonsense compared to what we actually wanted once we'd lived there a while - I'm so glad we rented, especially as we moved over when property was at its peak!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

john75 said:


> cheers xtreme was in spain last month with a friend driving around from valencia to granada then inland towards baza then back up the east coast and to be honest i am more confused than before i left am looking at the bottom end of the market 2 bed bit of a garden /roof terrace close to shops an short bus ride to beach as i dont drive and have pain/ mobility issues quite liked la marina! were are the much better areas you mention? thanks


The thing is John.....I live 150 miles inland so I'm not that familiar with the coastal places.

One place I would mention though is around Javea.....I know quite a few people living there and they all seem to be pretty happy with it.

Not my sort of place....I'm more a third world gypsy ghetto man myself (it keeps Brits out).....but Javea may well be worth a look.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

john75 said:


> cheers xtreme was in spain last month with a friend driving around from valencia to granada then inland towards baza then back up the east coast and to be honest i am more confused than before i left am looking at the bottom end of the market 2 bed bit of a garden /roof terrace close to shops an short bus ride to beach as i dont drive and have pain/ mobility issues quite liked la marina! were are the much better areas you mention? thanks


A friend of mine uses a mobility scooter (right name??) and she finds Torrevieja/ Orihuela very scooter friendly compared to other places in Spain.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

john75 said:


> hello sirtravelot! were exactly do you mean when you say a good place for a base would be around torrevieja? an how much could i expect to pay for a 1 bed for a month? thanks


Well, I'm not sure about a 1 bedroom. However, I met a British couple who rent a 3 bedroom bungalow with garden for 400 euros (!) in a pretty decent neighbourhood. Why is it so cheap? Because there are too many houses to choose from. 

So, of course, a bedroom will be considerably cheaper than 400 euros.

As a base, I mean that it's pretty cheap to stay while you explore to other parts of Spain (if you want to already BE in Spain, that is). Having said that, you might go there and find it already has everything you need.



XTreme said:


> The thing is John.....I live 150 miles inland so I'm not that familiar with the coastal places.
> 
> One place I would mention though is around Javea.....I know quite a few people living there and they all seem to be pretty happy with it.
> 
> Not my sort of place....I'm more a third world gypsy ghetto man myself (it keeps Brits out).....but Javea may well be worth a look.


Third world gypsy ghetto man...I like the sound of that. Has a nice ring to it. :clap2:


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

john75 said:


> thinking about buying in torrevieja whats it like there are the horror stories correct?


Hi - we have lived around Torrevieja for a full year now. 

There are certainly plenty of properties available to rent (which I would recommend you do first). We have a 2-bed flat in Punta Prima (which is about 2km south of central Torrevieja), no more than 5 minute walk to the beach/seafront/beachbar,shops (although there is an annoying footbridge involved when going to the shops). It's in a gated community with landscaped gardens,pools, security etc, and has hot/cold aircon. We pay 350 euros per month but we don't have a sunny balcony. Here's the website for the community Community of Panorama Park | Punta Prima | Costa Blanca | Spain

You mention that you don't drive - you'll need to be very careful to check out bus-routes - we were well and truly caught out when we first came here. We rented for 6 months in Villamartin and the buses were a nightmare! Punta Prima, by comparison has a reliable service into Torrevieja.

Somebody said that Torrevieja is known for expats - yes there are plenty of expats, but there are also lots of expats from Norway, Germany, Russia and others - plus the Spanish of course.

Have a look at the Kyero website for properties - but when we looked last year we discovered that the rental prices advertised on the web were higher than what the estate agents quoted. The agents asked us what our budget was and then looked at what he had as much as 100 euros over-budget, and said 'yeah, I'm sure they'll take 100 less'! It's very much a buyers market.

Beware of the Spanish winter - it can and does get chilly at times!

Hope I've helped a little!

Steve


----------



## Zape (May 21, 2013)

Hi,
I am from Murcia, a city close to Torrevieja, and I have there my boat(just in Torrevieja) and my beach house very close to torrevieja, only 5 km from there. Torrevieja is good, the town is small but if you want a quite life is more than enough. If you prefer a more beautiful place you should move to another place. 
You have many residential areas close to torrevieja that are amazing. For example, mine is Punta Prima, it is peace and tranquility, and I am grateful,above all, in summer because all of this area is full of people, but this in particular is really nice.
You also can check another areas like Cabo Roig, Campoamor, or La torre de la Horadada.
I hope that I had been able to help you.

Sorry for my english


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Hello guys.. Im a new memeber and pleased to join you.. I bought a 2 bedroom flat in Torrevieja and it is now with estate agents but after 5 weeks still no tenant despite great condition and location close to the beach and the park and Carrefour.. Is it that bad to let out? The estate agents are saying it will be rented>> it is a matter of time ..Any advice?
And we bought it with a mortgage so is it wise to pay off mortgage if we have the money or not as the situation is not stable in Spain? The flat has lost about 15 000 euros of its value after a year but we want to keep it, so would you pay off the 260 Euro a month mortgage (50 000) or wait if you were in our situation?


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Ben2013 said:


> Hello guys.. Im a new memeber and pleased to join you.. I bought a 2 bedroom flat in Torrevieja and it is now with estate agents but after 5 weeks still no tenant despite great condition and location close to the beach and the park and Carrefour.. Is it that bad to let out? The estate agents are saying it will be rented>> it is a matter of time ..Any advice?
> And we bought it with a mortgage so is it wise to pay off mortgage if we have the money or not as the situation is not stable in Spain? The flat has lost about 15 000 euros of its value after a year but we want to keep it, so would you pay off the 260 Euro a month mortgage (50 000) or wait if you were in our situation?


I live in Torrevieja - and it's definitely a buyer's market. Is it beachside of the n332? How much are you asking in rental? We have a 2-bed flat in Punta Prima for 350 euros per-month - but we are north-facing


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Many thanks Steve for your kind reply.
The flat is located in Jardin Botanico in calle Orrihuela close to amenities and close to the park ccalled ardin de las naciones and amenities.. 10 minutes walk from carrefour and the shopping centre and 12 minutes walk from beach. It is. A 2 bedroom flat looking over community pool.. It benefits from community pool and gym.. It is being advertised at 325 euro. The agency says May has been quiet and are waiting for someone with good work reference. I am paying about 260 euro rent per month and the remaining mortgage balance is 50, 000 euro. 
Any advice about rent 
And if you were in my position, would you pay off mortgage or at least reduce balance to reduce monthly payments or not. I intend to keep it for retirement but would like to let it out at least to cover costs and charges. 
I appreciate any advice guys 
Many thanks


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Ben2013 said:


> Many thanks Steve for your kind reply.
> The flat is located in Jardin Botanico in calle Orrihuela close to amenities and close to the park ccalled ardin de las naciones and amenities.. 10 minutes walk from carrefour and the shopping centre and 12 minutes walk from beach. It is. A 2 bedroom flat looking over community pool.. It benefits from community pool and gym.. It is being advertised at 325 euro. The agency says May has been quiet and are waiting for someone with good work reference. I am paying about 260 euro rent per month and the remaining mortgage balance is 50, 000 euro.
> Any advice about rent
> And if you were in my position, would you pay off mortgage or at least reduce balance to reduce monthly payments or not. I intend to keep it for retirement but would like to let it out at least to cover costs and charges.
> ...


Hi

325 euros pcm sounds perfectly reasonable to me, although there are properties in that general area going for less (according to Google). 

You say that it's only a 10/12 minute walk to amenities but personally I wouldn't find it to be a pleasant walk. Torrevieja is full of narrow streets and noisy traffic. I would say that most people retiring here, or buying holiday homes, can easily find a more peaceful location at much the same cost. Also the beach in central Torrevieja isn't terribly attractive (imho) - there are much nicer beaches both north and south of the city.

I'm a bit confused about your agent saying 'someone with a good work reference' - is he restricting your possibilities to just those who have a local job? Would it cost you anything to try another agent? Having said that, five weeks doesn't seem like such a long time to me. We let out 2 properties in the UK and it did take a month or two to find suitable tenants.... and in Torrevieja, those wishing to live in a rented place have a great deal of choice!

Your question about whether to pay down the mortgage is a very difficult one! I have a similar issue with one of our own properties! I'm not in a position to offer you advice on such issues - perhaps you should talk to a financial adviser?

Cheers


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Many thanks Steve for your kind reply. I shall talk to my agent to try and maximise chances to let it out. And I shall try and contact a local financial adviser about mortgage payment. I shall share my experience with you. Regards Ben


----------



## Zape (May 21, 2013)

Hello!
As some of you know, I am spanish and I spend my summers in Torrevieja.
I am sure that all of you know the seafront with the market, but you have more things to know and see in Torrevieja like for example a beach called "los ferris". It is a small beach where the palms trees arrive to the shore, it is like the paradise! You can go walking from Torrevieja.
Also, a great alternative plan is to rent a boat with a yacht skipper for one day. They organize day trips aboard to Tabarca Island or La Manga. It is not cheap, but usually it is for 6-8 people, so you can rent it with some friends... You can take your own food and drinks and have a different journey
I hope you like my tips!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Zape said:


> Hello!
> As some of you know, I am spanish and I spend my summers in Torrevieja.
> I am sure that all of you know the seafront with the market, but you have more things to know and see in Torrevieja like for example a beach called "los ferris". It is a small beach where the palms trees arrive to the shore, it is like the paradise! You can go walking from Torrevieja.
> Also, a great alternative plan is to rent a boat with a yacht skipper for one day. They organize day trips aboard to Tabarca Island or La Manga. It is not cheap, but usually it is for 6-8 people, so you can rent it with some friends... You can take your own food and drinks and have a different journey
> I hope you like my tips!


We did the Tabarca trip a few years ago, but it was a day trip on a boat for about 50 people - not too expensive. I remember the restaurants were packed, but not the beaches.


----------



## soldierboy001 (Aug 23, 2012)

john75 said:


> thinking about buying in torrevieja whats it like there are the horror stories correct?


My advice on my experience would be to rent for 6 months to see bif you like it and if you find you don't like it you canbt this time have explored other areas and you could rent in another area for another 6 months to get the feel.
I rented in Cabo Roig for a year whilst I waited for my house to be completed and whilst I was there wished I had done the rental thing prior to commiting myself as I found lots of other areas that I would rather have lived.
I chose the place I did for business reasons and when this ceased I found out that I was in a not very nice place to get to amenities so have rented out my property and have moved up to Benidorm whilst I try to sell my house.
The areas around Torrevieja and up the Creviente Road (hope I spelt that right) are a bit run down now and probably won't get better until after the recession.


----------

